#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  case zelf gemaakt..............

## dj m&m



----------


## steijn

Mooi en strak doosie. Kan alleen nie zien welk merk dat mengpaneel is??

----------


## -Aart-

Gaat een beetje snel, of kun je dat ergenst instellen ?...
Ziet er wel netjes uit verder  :Smile:

----------


## Juce

sorry, maar als die foto's zo snel wisselen en dan nog redelijk klein zijn dan zie je der niets van...
Jammer

Juce

----------


## (m)IRON

Dat is ut um nou net! Hij wil niet dat je het ziet, maar ik weet het geloof ik wel...<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Rob

He mister iron woon je ook in enschede ik ook eindelijk iemand die ook in het tukkerland woont. heb je nog een beetje apparatuur. en zit je bijvoorbeeld bij een drive-in ( naam?? )

----------


## (m)IRON

Woon in zoon gehucht rondom Enschede. Geen drive-in...heb zelf ook verder geen boeiend spul..

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## EP Woody

ff ter info, Ik zie een Soundlab mixertje, Typenummer voor de liefhebber: DSM-30

Leuk casesie.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Juce

Heb even de gif gecopieerd en dan beeld per beeld bekeken, maar dan nog zie je bijna niets: foto's zijn nogal klein en onscherp.

TIP: geef eens wat meer uitleg van wat we te zien krijgen!!!
Blijkbaar ben je wel trots op je zelfgemaakte case, maar als we niets zien of lezen hoe ze ineen steekt kunnen we moeilijk "meegenieten"

Juce

----------


## FiëstaLj

Inderdaad.. soundlab mixer...

model: ongeveer 400,-

geloof dat ik deze in de wehkamp terugvond... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Foeke

<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> he <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Hoeveel kost het nou samen.
en hoe groot is dat kistje eigenlijk

<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> Foeke <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Trouwens ik woon ook in tukkerland (Lonneker)
Zoek zelf maar op.

<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> hahahahaha vind je toch niet hahahaha<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jeroen

kontkneus,...



Is dit trouwens een filmpje?? Dit is een GIFje

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:He mister iron woon je ook in enschede ik ook eindelijk iemand die ook in het tukkerland woont. heb je nog een beetje apparatuur. en zit je bijvoorbeeld bij een drive-in ( naam?? )



He, je vergeet mij en Mac!

Greetz Niek

----------


## (m)IRON

Waar woon jij dan Niek?

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## djdabounce

Tja er gaat niks boven het land van regge en dinkel.
Maar dat spreekt voor zich.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Niek...

Het is ik, de 3 musketiers! Ik in mijn eentje ben de helden van Delden !!!???!!!

Greetz Niek

----------


## DeMennooos

Dwalen we met de woonplaats uitwisselingen niet een beetje erg van het onderwerp af? Verdere discussie over de woonplaatsen graag in het KMRF

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## mcproductions

De case voor het mengpanel was ik 80 piek kwijt........


Een simpele oplossing voor mijn sampler..........


De twee topjes ook zelf gebouwt.........


De case voor mijn eindbakken...........

----------


## Arie de W

Is het zo dat die eindtrappen zelf gebouwd zijn

Arie

----------


## Niek...

mooie jbl boxen met nog veel mooiere stickers...

Teken het Gastenboek!

----------


## Gast1401081

en dat uit eensche...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------

